# Recipe needed for chicken breasts that can be served over rice



## Ranchwifeg (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm new here, so I'm hoping this is the correct place to post this. I am wanting to fix a creamy chicken dish to be served over rice for dinner tonight. I usually brown the chicken, then cook onions and garlic in the pan, then add the chicken back with sour cream, chicken bouillion, and paprika. It is ok, but lacks something. Does anyone have any ideas on how I can fix the chicken using sour cream that is more savory and yummy? Thanks!


----------



## Claire (Nov 22, 2011)

This sounds great; and what is probably missing is in the quality of the paprika.  You can buy hot, sweet or smoked.  If you usually use sweet, amp it up by using hot or smoked (in combination with your sweet).  Also, lots of fresh ground black pepper.  A dab of tomato paste and/or red wine might also give some zip to it.


----------



## Pichet (Nov 22, 2011)

I would give double cream a go as opposed to sour cream and then add a little bit of reduced down white wine


----------



## pacanis (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm a big fan of this recipe, ranchwife.
Creamy Cajun Chicken Pasta Recipe - Food.com - 39087

I add fresh crimini and usually go heavier on the sauce. I've served it over rice, too.


----------



## jabbur (Nov 22, 2011)

I make a simple sauce of sour cream and cream of mushroom soup and pour that over my chicken (it's really thick) and it makes a nice creamy sauce that's good over rice.


----------



## Ranchwifeg (Nov 22, 2011)

Pichet said:


> I would give double cream a go as opposed to sour cream and then add a little bit of reduced down white wine


 
Since I live 20 miles from the grocery store, I'm stuck with the sour cream.  I do believe I will try adding some reduced white wine.

In regards to the paprika, I usually do half regular paprika and half smoked.  

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Hammster (Nov 22, 2011)

I think dried tarragon would be a good addition to this.


----------



## Claire (Nov 22, 2011)

Ranch, my cooking heart goes out to you.  I'm not quite as far away from a grocery store as you, but it is a very small town and has two stores.  It works OK for us since it is a tourist town, and we even have a spice guy.  That said, unlike some we can't just get out ten minutes before meal time and be sure we can find what we have a hankering for.  So I try to keep a very full pantry.


----------



## Claire (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, it just occurred to me.  Curry could be an alternative.  Use the sour cream where you might use yogurt.  Should work!


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 22, 2011)

Whenever I find I've made something that needs something (except salt), usually a dash or two of oregano perks it right up, especially if I can let it sit in the fridge overnight.


----------



## Alix (Nov 22, 2011)

I see you have a plan going on, but I thought I'd just let you know that if you use the Advanced search function on here, type in the word chicken, search by title only, and then put my name in the User name section you should come up with about 10 chicken breast recipes that are all compatible with either rice or pasta. 

You may want to further limit your search to just the Chicken section, but it should work the way I mention it. 

Good luck.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 22, 2011)

Ranchwifeg said:


> I'm new here, so I'm hoping this is the correct place to post this. I am wanting to fix a creamy chicken dish to be served over rice for dinner tonight. I usually brown the chicken, then cook onions and garlic in the pan, then add the chicken back with sour cream, chicken bouillion, and paprika. It is ok, but lacks something. Does anyone have any ideas on how I can fix the chicken using sour cream that is more savory and yummy? Thanks!


 
Grill teh chicken breast over charcoal until it is just barely done.  Cut into cubes and add to the remainder of your dish.  That grilled flavor adds so much extra depth to any dish.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 22, 2011)

you can add sauteed mushrooms, a bit of dry sherry, some hidden valley ranch seasoning, smoked paprika or any number of additions (not all at once) and make several versions of your quick go to meal.  let us know what has worked  well.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 22, 2011)

Ranchwifeg said:


> I'm new here, so I'm hoping this is the correct place to post this. I am wanting to fix a creamy chicken dish to be served over rice for dinner tonight. I usually brown the chicken, then cook onions and garlic in the pan, then add the chicken back with sour cream, chicken bouillion, and paprika. It is ok, but lacks something. Does anyone have any ideas on how I can fix the chicken using sour cream that is more savory and yummy? Thanks!



Looking at your recipe, I think a few tablespoons of diced sun dried tomatoes would be perfect for this dish. You may not have them on hand right now, but they are really great in perking up so many recipes. I also think sliced green olives might work well.


----------



## Ranchwifeg (Nov 26, 2011)

Ok, so this is what I ended up doing.  I cut the chicken breasts (4) into bite sized chunks and browned them in evoo and butter.  I then removed the chicken from the pan and added 1 diced sweet onion and cooked it until it was translucent.  I then added 4 cloves of finely chopped garlic.  I stirred that for about 1 minute then added about a cup of white wine and 2 tsp of dried tarragon, 1 tsp salt and about 1/4 tsp black pepper.  I let the mixture reduce until there was about 1/4 c liquid left.  I then added 2 c fat free sour cream (I really like this brand because it cooks up creamy and  not grainy), about 1 c heavy cream, 1 tsp chicken bouillion, 3/4 tsp paprika, 1/2 tsp smoked paprika, and the chicken.  I let it simmer on low for about 30 minutes and then served it over jasmine rice.  It is really good!!  The tarragon really adds to the depth of flavors.  Thank you for your suggestions!  I'm going to alter my recipe now!


----------



## wheresJenny (Nov 26, 2011)

Well I'm a little late, but I absolutely love port, cream and mushroom sauce with pan-browned chicken breasts over anything.


----------

